# Atempting to revive an 85 300ZX that sat in storage 10yrs



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all. :newbie: I have acquired an old 85 z31 with a 6cyl that once was my Aunts car. She's passed on a few years ago. I'm mechanically inclined, In the past Ive done a few head jobs and full tear-down/rebuilds. have access to most any tool that I'd ever need. The original reasoning they parked this car was because the alarm system kept going off. It's a shame because this is a beautiful car... Now 10 yrs after being parked I'd like to get it back running. I tried pulling all the spark plugs and spraying lots of WD40 in each cylinder and replaced the plugs. Then I put in some fresh gas and tried starting it but I wasn't getting any gas pressure. I dropped the tank and the gas pump literally crumbled apart as soon as I pulled it out of the tank. I found a new pump on eBay for only 60 bucks and it's on the way. It's just the pump, I have to mount this pump on the original pump sending unit assembly. My question is is there anything else that I should check into doing to revive this car? The gas pump was pretty cheap but in afterthought I'm thinking this car may be too far gone to consider getting it back on the road. The injectors may all be gummed up and the timing belt may be pretty rotten and ready to snap. Is replacing the timing belt a big job on these? And too once I get it running the brake system surly will need some attention... Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of cheap aftermarket fuel pumps and usually recommend genuine Nissan parts. I would recommend the tank be cleaned out. It's hard to evaluate fuel injectors if the car isn't running, yet, but if that's the case, I would recommend a professional fuel injection cleaning system like 3M's or BG Products'. I would definately replace the timing and drive belts, timing belt tensioner, water pump, thermostat and front crank and cam seals. Gates has a Timing Belt Kit w/ Water pump that is reasonably priced and good quality that you can pick up from Rockauto.com. It's not that bad of a job, as timing belts go. If it's an automatic trans, you have to hope the seals didn't harden up due to years of no use and won't require an overhaul; if it's a manual trans, you'll have less to worry about. Brake seals will have to be questioned. Hoses will have to be checked. The condition of the tires have to be considered. Hopefully mice didn't get into it.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. I plan on getting that timing belt kit from Rock Auto and I also went out and picked up a Haynes manual for the rebuild. As for the transmission, it's manual. The other thing that I forgot to mention is that while this car sat the battery acid overflowed out and ate up the battery tray compartment and down all along the frame. Can this just be cleaned up, repaired and touched up or could this have possibly compromised the integrity of the frame


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Use baking soda and warm water to clean it up. It's hard to comment on damage without seeing it, but you should be able to get it repaired.


----------



## maukatallguy (Jan 16, 2013)

Another thing about vehicles that sat for a long time is that moisture/water condenses in all voids, ie: brake and clutch fluid reservoirs, master & slave(wheel) cylinders. the water goes to the bottom of these cylinders & results in small rust holes, the cylinders may act properly for awhile but the brake & clutch master cylinders at least, will likely abrade the cylinder plunger seals & start passing fluid around those seals ... honing & seal kits are rarely enough.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Use baking soda and warm water to clean it up. It's hard to comment on damage without seeing it, but you should be able to get it repaired.


I'll get pictures up soon. The acid corrosion has been cleaned up but the damage that has been left behind is immense. Im almost certain that I'll need to modify things a bit. I believe Im going to need to extend a wire harness to the back and put the battery in the hatch area. As for the inner body beneath the battery trey, the lower portion strut tower support is all ate up... I'll get some pictures up tomorrow so you can see the extent of the damage. 

Thanks again!!! 

as for the last suggestion about water in the brake system I'll be sure to get that all check out thoroughly too.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Use baking soda and warm water to clean it up. It's hard to comment on damage without seeing it, but you should be able to get it repaired.


I'll get pictures up soon. The acid corrosion has been cleaned up but the damage that has been left behind is immense. Im almost certain that I'll need to modify things a bit. I believe Im going to need to extend a wire harness to the back and put the battery in the hatch area. As for the inner body beneath the battery trey, the lower portion strut tower support is all ate up... I'll get some pictures up tomorrow so you can see the extent of the damage. 

The only real reason that I'm considering this restore is because the car was given to me for free. I don't mind putting in 1500 to 2 grand. I love the look of the car. Im a fan and love the look of these Z cars. But if I have to let it go perhaps I can sell it as a parts car for about $500 or so

Thanks again!!! 

as for the last suggestion about water in the brake system I'll be sure to get that all check out thoroughly too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can still buy body pieces for your Z. The battery support bracket is available seperate or as part of the inner fender (referred to as the "hood ledge" in the parts diagram). If there's rust or heavy corrosion, it will need to be treated and repaired or it will only get worse over time.

Part Detail


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> You can still buy body pieces for your Z. The battery support bracket is available seperate or as part of the inner fender (referred to as the "hood ledge" in the parts diagram). If there's rust or heavy corrosion, it will need to be treated and repaired or it will only get worse over time.
> 
> Part Detail


Thanks for the parts diagram! It's great to know I can get these parts. Yeah, I'd definitely need the RH hood ledge and the battery support bracket. Other then that the rest of the car is decent. Being a southern car in central Florida has kept the rust down for sure.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Use baking soda and warm water to clean it up. It's hard to comment on damage without seeing it, but you should be able to get it repaired.


Well, It's way worse that I thought. It's gone down past the RH Hoodledge and down onto the body frame. Check out these pics. Can this be taken to a collision shop and have support beams welded in place or is this car toast?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

That'd be a shame if you can't fix it up--the exterior looks amazing.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

wilburk said:


> That'd be a shame if you can't fix it up--the exterior looks amazing.


Yes! I know. Im hoping to be able to... I'll call a few collision shops on Tuesday to get a final verdict. This will be a good to know for many on here. Now that these cars are getting up in age many like me will find them sitting stored awaiting to be revived. Sadly many don't think to remove the battery before parking the car for long periods of time. It's probably many other z31's parked out there in this condition. It'll be good to know if their salvageable. Depending on what I find, if the body frame is repairable I may wright up another post on the subject.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah well I'd be curious to see what you find out. And see pictures if you end up fixing it!


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

wilburk said:


> Yeah well I'd be curious to see what you find out. And see pictures if you end up fixing it!


I'll try my best. And I'll post with pics. Wish me luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Almost anything "can" be fixed. The question is what will it cost to fix it and if it's worth it to you to fix it? All of the sheetmetal should be available. Do like you're doing and get some estimates.


----------



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Almost anything "can" be fixed. The question is what will it cost to fix it and if it's worth it to you to fix it? All of the sheetmetal should be available. Do like you're doing and get some estimates.


True. I didn't get around to calling the collision shop yet but I did some more searching online and did see there are solutions. It depends on the extent of the damage. My car isn't as bad as the cars you find in the salt belt so Im guessing mine wold be a little less expensive to fix. I did a little more research and found it was other z31 with the battery corrosion was bad as mine and they had just the frame rail replaced in that section with square tubing shaped and welded in place. 

I like this next solution better. This person took the time to stencil out the pieces and welded them together. Click the link just below. I wish I knew this guy...
http://home.comcast.net/~gwmolitor/frame_repair.html

lastly I found online (see pics below) where someone replaced the entire bottom half of a 240Z. I guess this would be the solution to someone that has extensive damage that lives in the salt belt. 

So Yes, It can be done. I just got to get the estimate.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, sounds like you found some great resources. I'd say if you have the time (sounds like this isn't your commuter car or anything), money, and space to do it, go for it! Looks like an exciting project. Would love to see pics and hear about the process.


----------

